# Man Kills Aggressive Buck w/ Hunting Knife



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/odd_deer_knifed


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I like the, "They later learned from the game warden it was probably agressive because the deer was in rut". YA THINK????

Scott


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Haha! I thought the same thing Scott. Pretty sharp one there.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad i dont believe everything i read


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

the story doesn't add up, it states that they had left their guns at camp, so he had to use a knife, but at the end they finished it off with one of the kid's riffles. . .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Geez, who'd expect a buck to be aggressive this time of year?


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Location of this story: GEORGIA
.
.
.
Location of the movie Deliverance: GEORGIA

Significance....Possibly yes.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I can't get a deer to come close enough for me to even shoot not alone get attacked, LOL!

connie


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

fish4food te kids prob went back to the camp to get them i guess. THat would be really hard to kill a bick like that


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Here in Bedford, we've got more deer than squirrels.
One night during a lil drinking, a bud was out in the woods behind the house
takin a squirt on a tree. Dear kept walking up to him, so he grabs a stick and starts to chase the deer. Dang thing spun around to run away and came real
closing to knocking himself out on another tree!

I use to mess with this one huge 12point that always had it in for me ever since
I popped him in the head with a snowball one New Year's Eve. Chased me and my dog down the street for a block one evening. He was big though - wouldn't want to throw down with him........:!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Creekcrawler...that's a funny story!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Here in Bedford, we've got more deer than squirrels.
> One night during a lil drinking, a bud was out in the woods behind the house
> takin a squirt on a tree. Dear kept walking up to him, so he grabs a stick and starts to chase the deer. Dang thing spun around to run away and came real
> closing to knocking himself out on another tree!
> ...


I...can't...stop...laughing.....HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish4Food said:


> the story doesn't add up, it states that they had left their guns at camp, so he had to use a knife, but at the end they finished it off with one of the kid's riffles. . .




hgahahaha at the picture of the bus



> The Vincents learned later from a game warden that the deer was aggressive probably because it was in rut.



this whole story is halarious


----------

